# affordable charter



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I am looking to charter a sailboat on a budget. I dont really care where it is provided it is in a interesting location, i.e. great lakes, ocean etc. I have all the access to small inland lake sailing that I need. Boat size doesnt really doesnt concern me either since I will only be chartering for a couple of days. There will just be two people on the boat so 22' might be a little small but 25 is probably adequate. I have taken the ASA course that certifies me to charter but I havent actually gone by myself. Something simple and easy is not necessarily a bad thing.

Another concern is that it has to be reasonably accessable to a major airport. I live in Missouri so i will probalby be flying to wherever it is I am going. 

Anybody have any good suggestions. Is there any other questions that i am not asking?


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I think the hardest part is going to be chartering a boat that small. Most charter companies have boats starting in the mid 30's. They don't want a boat taking up a slip that only rents for a few hundred bucks a week. You may be able to find an individual willing to rent his boat, but not likely a commercial charter co.

The next challenge is going to be location. Florida is probably your best shot for going on the cheap. When I went from Ft. Lauderdale to Bimini in December the airfare was $400 a head cheaper than anywhere else we could rent a boat. You might be able to live with the extra airfare for only two, but when you're buying for five it makes a big difference.

BTW, where in MO do you sail?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Questions:
1. how cheap is cheap?

2. How long is a "couple of days"?

It might be hard to find a small boat, short term charter.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

The small boat is not a prerequisite. If I can find a good deal on a 30 footer that would be great. Good question on the how cheap is cheap. Probably 3 days would be the length. I have run into a few advertisements over the years where someone had some cal 22's that they normally rented out for day sails but overnight options were available. If I showed up on a Tuesday and brought it back on a Friday someone might might make me a good deal. 



I sail on Tablerock lake.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Sailing Charters, Catamarans, Monohulls, Trawlers, and Motor Yachts in Southwest Florida

Ask John.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, you could start by looking for airfare bargains by whatever discount airline flies into your area. Usually they have email lists with their best deals, that you won't find in the fare sights.

See where you can go cheap, and when, and then hustle to see if you can find a boat charter in that place.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I may have misinterpretted my traveling companions wishes when she said "find some place interesting to go and we will go there." That in fact meant "lets go to Chicago." Somehow I missed that. I am still looking for the cheap deal on chartering somewhere, but maybe I need to concentrate on Lake Michigan, prossibly just a day sail at that.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Getaway Sailing in Baltimore charters CAL 22's fairly reasonably. You could sail out of Baltimore and cruise down to Annapolis, over to St. Michaels, up to Rock Hall and back over to Baltimore. For ground transportation you could fly into BWI, take the light rail or MARC train into Baltimore, and cab over to Getaway's dock.

Sailing Camp Summer Sailing Camp Youth Sailing Camp Baltimore Sailing Camp Maryland Getaway Sailing Camp

There's also South River Boat Rentals near Annapolis that has some reasonable looking rates. Ground transportation would have to be through an airport taxi or a blue van type of thing from BWI.

Sailboat and Power boat rentals and charters in Annapolis, Maryland - Chesapeake Bay

Haven Charters in Rock Hall has reasonable rates for mid-week charters though ground transportation from an airport would be tricky without renting a car.

Bareboat Sailboat Charters on the Maryland Eastern Shore of the Chesapeake Bay


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

After an exhaustive search for Affordable (means cheap) charter. I've come to this conclusion: Affordable and Charter do not belong in the same sentence! Like the fine dining establishment wherein you may dine, and there are no prices on the menu. = "if you have to ask how much = you can't afford it"


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

The baltimore charter options that 4arch posted has potential for what i am looking for. I could spend a few days out there seeing the sights, a couple days on the water. Not a bad end of summer vacation.


----------

